# Spezielle Font gesucht



## MrHTML (6. Juni 2002)

Hallo Designer/Typographen/etc!

Da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie ich eine Font finden kann ohne ihren Namen zu wissen, bitte ich euch um Hilfe.

Gesucht ist die Font eines Logos, dessen Auschnitt diesem Beitrag als Datei angefügt ist. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch ein Tool für sowas... Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke im Vorraus!
MrHTML


----------



## Carndret (6. Juni 2002)

Datei??? angefügt???
Ich glaub du hast was vergessen


----------



## MrHTML (6. Juni 2002)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich die Datei angefügt habe... Naja, hier noch ein Versuch:


----------



## Peter Bönnen (9. Juni 2002)

Hi MrHTML.

Die gesuchte Schriftart sollte "Caslon Open Face" sein. Hab's als ZIP-File angehangen.

so long, Fluke :smoke:


----------



## MrHTML (9. Juni 2002)

Vielen Vielen Dank!

Echt super!!!


----------

